# Beat down in the noob sampler thread



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Unnecessary but certainly appreciated! 

Trey is the man!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sweet!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice @TreySC, Great selection of smokes there!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Awesome!! Nice hit @TreySC

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bgz (Aug 8, 2014)

I can vouch for gummy, he's a noob.

You got smacked pretty hard there buddy.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Atta boy @TreySC - show those Noobs how it's done !


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

Glad everything arrived safely. Hopefully there's some stuff you like in there.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

bgz said:


> I can vouch for gummy, he's a noob.
> 
> You got smacked pretty hard there buddy.


i thought i broke up with you


----------



## bgz (Aug 8, 2014)

Gummy Jones said:


> i thought i broke up with you


Don't mind me, I'm just trying to hit 100 posts.

You know you want the D.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

bgz said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just trying to hit 100 posts.
> 
> You know you want the D.


you are the author of more "look at me" posts than hankthetank

birds of a feather...


----------



## bgz (Aug 8, 2014)

Gummy Jones said:


> you are the author of more "look at me" posts than hankthetank
> 
> birds of a feather...


LMFAO, you're going to talk thread count... and you bring up noob azz hank?!?!?!

You're more like spanky than I am... you don't cry as much and you're a much better mooch, so I guess that makes you better ...

SMFH... cross site noob bashing, you're a sick man.

Hank-o-meter:

Not-hank ------------------------------ Hank
Me-----------------------------------you


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

bgz said:


> LMFAO, you're going to talk thread count... and you bring up noob azz hank?!?!?!
> 
> You're more like spanky than I am... you don't cry as much and you're a much better mooch, so I guess that makes you better ...
> 
> ...


only 75 more posts to go for you


----------



## bgz (Aug 8, 2014)

Gummy Jones said:


> only 75 more posts to go for you


If you keep making my phone beep every 5 minutes, I should get there in no time!


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

bgz said:


> Gummy Jones said:
> 
> 
> > only 75 more posts to go for you
> ...


Wake up noob


----------

